# MY First REMIX



## Ducky (Nov 22, 2009)

Made in Fruity Loops 8 , worked a lot of time on it.

Remix for "Basshunter - Russian Privjet"

Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7eH-OCEtKY


----------



## Rainy (Nov 27, 2009)

Not usually into this kind of music.
But i liked it, will favourite.


----------

